# Who's your favourite human character?



## Murkrow (Jan 20, 2021)

There's so many human characters in Pokémon that there's now a mobile game about collecting t_hem_ instead of Pokémon. Who's your favourite?


----------



## Figment (Jan 21, 2021)

There's probably no way I could pick ONE favourite. So I'll just split them into multiple categories.

Main Character: Gold/Ethan (Nate as a close second)
Rival: Bede (Silver as a close second)
Kanto Gym Leader: Brock (Probably due to the anime)
Johto Gym Leader: Falkner
Hoenn Gym Leader: Norman
Sinnoh Gym Leader: Volkner
Unova Gym Leader: Roxie
Kalos Gym Leader: Clemont (also probably due to the anime)
Trial Captain: Sophocles (once again, anime)
Galar Gym Leader: Piers
Elite Four: Grimsley
Champion: Steven (Cynthia close second)
Frontier Brain: Palmer


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jan 21, 2021)

Lillie
just Lillie

(i do like other characters but lillie makes it in first place)


----------



## Elbub (Jan 21, 2021)

Blue. I don't know why, but something about the arrogance speaks to me...


----------



## Herbe (Jan 22, 2021)

N :)


----------



## mewtini (Jan 22, 2021)

cynthia/n/wally in that order!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 28, 2021)

Either N, Guzma or Misty, currently


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jan 28, 2021)

N how could i forget i love N


----------



## darkmaster006 (Feb 4, 2021)

That's a really good way to start a thread lmao. As for me: Misty! She's the best!! <3


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Feb 7, 2021)

This is an Opal stan account

I also really like Leaf, Kris, Bede, Lyra and N! 

EDIT: PIERS TOO


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 7, 2021)

Klara!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 9, 2021)

I also absolutely love Olivia and Nessa!


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 15, 2021)

At least in the games, definitely Guzma, Gladion and Lillie, followed by N, followed by Hop probably. I mostly just drink it up when characters have subtlety and psychological depth, which isn't usually a huge focus in this franchise but when there is a glimmer of it I just latch onto it harder. The sublime goddamn environmental storytelling around Team Skull is just one of my favorite things in any Pokémon game and Guzma is deeply my type of troubled and dealing with it with anger and a tough-guy persona. Gladion and Lillie as these abused kids who are strong and good in their different ways. N is just a good, so sincere and well-intentioned if manipulated, and again with some very neat environmental storytelling with his room which was really my jam. And Hop's arc is really cool and I love it? The way he starts out all confidence, and then slowly loses confidence as he loses to you, and starts swapping out his Pokémon, only to finally find himself and start using his Dubwool again, is _wonderful_. I love that, more please, this is what I want from my Pokémon games.


----------



## haneko (Feb 15, 2021)

N would take the cake if it wasn't for Gladion and Lillie. Butterfree states the reasons they're great characters quite well in the post above me. Special mentions to Cynthia (for being 10 year old me's fashion icon), and Silver (for the surprising amount of depth in his backstory and the way he slowly becomes more caring).


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 17, 2021)

Butterfree said:


> And Hop's arc is really cool and I love it? The way he starts out all confidence, and then slowly loses confidence as he loses to you, and starts swapping out his Pokémon, only to finally find himself and start using his Dubwool again, is _wonderful_. I love that, more please, this is what I want from my Pokémon games.


 wow.  i never noticed this about hop's team before, that's awesome.  makes me love him even more.  i hear a lot of complaint about hop and i just don't really understand it, i thought he was a really great character.

N is my boy, although that's probably due in no small part to fanon.  i barely remember what he's actually like in the games anymore, it's been so long.  grimsley is a character who i thought was really great in bw already, and who got an unexpected but awesome cameo in USUM, which made me love him even more.  i also like piers, zinnia, and nanu.


----------



## storm (Feb 17, 2021)

silver is the original fave - I loved his arc and the expansion it got in hgss, as well as the subtle hints of his growth through his team. lance is my favourite champion out of sheer nostalgia, I think, but I also really like cyrus, n, gladion and lillie!

shoutout to sword and shield for also making a bunch of fun and quirky gym leaders, rivals and a champion in what was a very.... streamlined game experience. I am fond of that entire cast! (and twilight wings spending a bit more time with them was a delight)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 1, 2021)

Alright it's elaboration time. Prepare for an entire essay about why i love the characters i do.

Probably my favorite character for the time being is Klara. There are a lot of reasons for this. The first is that Klara is really relatable. Klara's goal is literally just to have a lot of fans. She was originally an underground pop star (presumably in spikemuth, although that's up for debate) but her debut album, Krazy for Klara, sold only around 5 copies (4 if you don't include me). After her failure, Klara set out to popularity in another way: The Gym Challenge.
Seeing as it may be hard to get an endorsement, Klara goes for training to become a gym leader. She chose the poison type for 3 reasons:

It goes with the "Toxic" persona she wants to portray
There's not a lot of competition
Slowpoke!
Great! Now with a clear goal ahead of her, Klara... quits after two days because it was hard thank you, adhd, for making this so relatable. Like she just gave up the training (which, tbh, if koga proves anything, is actually probably very hard, so klara made the right choice. imagine having to go to ninja school... no, to hard). So klara returns to her house (presumably an apartment in spikemuth) and decides to stay up late watching TV...
It's nearly midnight, when suddenly, a poorly filmed advertisement catches Klara's attention. For the Master Dojo... Klara thought mustard looked kind enough and the training looked easy enough so she decides to participate in the gym challenge by getting strong so she didn't have to do the poison type training (no ninja klara...).
But then the protagonist shows up, and Klara is jealous that they are doing better then her. She wants the spotlight! She wants the fans! It's a relatable struggle, put on top of an already adorkable character. Also the fact that Klara cheats in your battle with her has to be a highlight, no rival has stooped so low before! Except Klara... yeah. :D pretty epic tho i always love a challenge 10/10 would battle with pre-set toxic spikes again. Also Klara has a cool team. And cool hair. Honestly everything about Klara is epic. The number on her uniform? in goroawase it means "danger" or something like that. I'm starting to get the feeling i've said enough about Klara.

While we're in the region, Mustard is a great character! I love how he's silly and goofy and caring but he's also a really great pokémon battler, and he has such a sad backstory :( i'm glad he happily lives in the isle of armor now. Hyde is also an underappreciated character (like do you legit even know who hyde is? i doubt it). I like to think that when he grows up, he trains at the dojo and becomes a pokémon trainer. Avery is cool too. Like the hat. Also honey, although that's everybody in the isle of armor :/ just didn't want honey to feel left out i gotta mention her fdggfhkjfd

Peony is definitely up in my top tens list. He's so goofy and funny and i love his hat and most of all, i love his relationship with Nia. Nia strikes me as someone who's just at that age where she wants nothing to do with her Parents, but Peony has no idea why she's doing this. He's also a really strong trainer with a cool backstory. Peonia is also a cool character too, but i wish she was more developed. I would've loved to see what pokémon she has on her team other than Tyrantrum. I wanna battle against nia 

Bede, Hop, and Marnie are all great for different reasons. I love hop + bede's character development, and i love marnie because... she's cool? idk Marnie is just a cool character. She has a great battle theme too (but then, so does bede and hop). I also love Milo, Kabu, Bea, Opal, Melony (and i genuinely like Melony as a character and not for why... the internet likes her) and Piers. Leon is also really epic!! I could go on all day about these characters but i won't because time is money and you are losing time reading this _already_

Lillie and Gladion are great characters. I love Lillie's character development and i could talk about lillie for a really long time. Lillie is like Klara in that she's really relatable (at the time of playing s/m, i was going through some similar parent troubles of my own) but she's also just a really cute character. I'm not quite sure of the reason (possibly the aforementioned parent troubles) but i feel genuinely emotionally attached to Lillie... she feels like an old friend who i haven't talked to in quite some time. Gladion is cool too for similar reasons, but less so ig...

Hapu is also a favorite for no real reason. Special mentions from alola go to: Hau, Mina, Nanu, The Ultra Recon Squad (*Calm Yourself, Zossie*), Wicke, Llima (becuase they're nonbinary), Lana, Mallow & Kiawe, Acerola, and the edgy dragon dude.

Guzma and Mohn are also good characters. Especially guzma.

EDIT: Also Kahili

Pokémon X and Y has Alexa and Shauna and *Emma!!* Emma is great. She has a cool storyline and i think she can read minds? I forget. Emma's cool.

N is also great, N was written so well that the twist (n is team plasma king) and facing off with N was a lot of Fun. N was written very well. N is also a zoroark. I could probably elaborate on N but uh, i'm already at like close to 930 words so...

Unova also has a really great cast of characters, Bianca & Cheren, Burgh, Roxie, Elesa, Skyla, Iris, Caitlin, and Yancy (I had a crush on Yancy when i first played BW2)

Actually heck let me elaborate. Yancy is honestly one of my favorite characters in all of pokémon. Yancy is not only a childhood crush, she's also a well designed character and also



*TRANS RIGHTS*
Trans rights

next time i play bw2 i'm gonna get that rom hack mod so that you can meet yancy when playing as a girl... because yancy can now be every kind of lgbtq.

I also like how Yancy is kind of shy yet she's also an outgoing tv star. Also apparently Yancy appears on tv as Nancy even tho yancy is a better name _smh _whoever decided to call her that. Unless it was Yancy herself. Yancy is always right.

in all fairness, curtis is cool too. but he's not yancy.

Now for gen 4, i guess i'm going in order...

Caitlin is cool in every generation, even when she was an innocent looking child. When will Caitlin hop on the fairy type trend though, that's the question. Dahlia is pretty cool too, ig. I like her hair. I also like how her team is themed around dancing. Sinnoh also has um... Marley, and Cheryl... oh! And Cynthia, she's a cool character but she's so hard to fight 

Juan and Tucker are both really something. And they're both gay. Hoenn also gives us Roxanne and Winona, and the edgy dark type elite four guy.

And then there's Lisia and Zinnia and Wally! Lisia is cool because... She has a cool design that matches her partner pokémon, and also is just friendly. Also, Altaria!


Lisia just has a cool design and a cute personality and altaria! 10/10!

Wally is also really cool, i like his growth, although i sort of wish we got to see him more. Also has a really epic battle theme! And that's saying something since just about everybody i've elaborated on in this post (Well, except Yancy) has really cool battle music.

Zinnia is also cool, i like her character arc, battle theme, and dialogue. She also has some neat pokémon. And a cool design as well. Also aster...

Jasmine, Claire, Will and (yes ik) Karen. That's gen 2 done.
Sabrina and Red are cool, also lance. Gen 1 & 2 characters don't really appeal to me that much.

Well, thank you for reading this post that probably has my camp NaNoWriMo daily word count in it.

(tl;dr i love everyone but especially klara yancy and lillie)


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Apr 2, 2021)

10/10 GOOD ESSAY INDIGO

Love seeing your passion for Klara and other characters!! :D


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 2, 2021)

yeah this is what i mean when i say "oh yeah i guess i like pokémon"


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 29, 2021)

Dawn from Pokémon d/p :) She is adorable and filled with spunk and I really like the close friendship she has with Ash.


----------



## JHG (Dec 5, 2021)

This beauty who makes hearts leap:


----------



## Zoroark (Dec 18, 2021)

Namu.

He loves us Dark types, and we love him back.  His nihilism makes for delicious shivers up my spine.


----------



## Ys_ (Jan 4, 2022)

Maybe Gladion (I like his Pokémon) and Koko from the movie. And Jessie and James! They're such funny characters.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (May 10, 2022)

There is a ton to consider and I like a handful but it comes down to 2 who stand out to me.

1. *Brock* 
If we set aside his womanizing he's the most mature character in the franchise. More so than his own parents even both of whom abandoned their children for their own hobbies.

He's an intelligent, compassionate, and patient caregiver who is able to understand a Pokemon's needs as though able to communicate with them and put his siblings before his own dreams. To be the sole guardian of 10 children at 15 and be so attentive to them that he knows each one of them and their quirks as individuals is incredible albeit illegal. I was stunned to have recently found out he is 15 rather than 18.

He's the voice of reason who isn't afraid to stand up against improper trainer or competitive techniques and puts his entire heart into everything he does but remains humble when he's not hitting on a woman.  

If he wasn't so intimidatingly forthcoming I feel he would be attractive to a lot of girls.

2. *Amber*
While a lesser character who had a single appearance in the optional extended beginning of the first movie Amber is one of the strongest characters in the franchise for her albeit possibly naive anti-prejudice for a 7-year-old. 

Although there is a primary theme of symbiotic relationships between humans and Pokemon we still see plenty of casual examples of how Pokemon are ranked as lower than humans including trainers referring to them as 'It' even when genders are realized via the move Attract as it only works on the opposite gender (something that in today's world can be considered no longer appropriate, personally I would rather the entire mechanic go away entirely as it's annoying but I digress). 

Mewtwo is the greatest example of Pokemon objectification and it was through her tragically short-lived relationship with him that Amber was the first and still only character to treat a Pokemon as a true equal. 

_"It might matter to you whether you're a person or a Pokemon but it doesn't matter to me."_

Although she answers Mewtwo's questions about what he is with as much honesty as she is capable of she magnificently does it without applying her own label. Even when she uses the term 'copy' she makes sure to stress that it doesn't mean anything.

_"They call me Ambertwo but I'm really just Amber."
"If you're here you must be the same as all of us are."_

She cares for Mewtwo and teaches him without using pronouns or applying her teachings specifically to either a human or a Pokemon.
For the Pokeverse to lose such a rare soul is such a crime.


----------

